# screams, morning 'til dawn...



## binkieandbowie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey everybody!
It's been a while since I posted on here! That is on account that my cockatiels, Binkie and Bowie, have never given me a lot of trouble. In the past weeks, however, they've developed a horrible habit.

It's not that loud whistling kinda screaming typical of cockatiels that I'm having a problem with. My babies have devised a much more annoying technique. They do these short, mediums loudness squawking thing. Its just loud enough to be heard clearly in every corner of the house (and possibly the downstairs neighbour's house too) and they do it every 7-15 seconds. For hours. 

The sound on its own isn't so bad, I'm sure every cockatiel lover has heard their feathered baby do it before and not minded. The problem is this persistant repetition, it does your head in!!

I've been following standard procedure, I ignore them when they're doing it and give them lots of happy attention when they're quiet. I've also noticed that they stop if I cover their cage with a blanket. Of course I don't want my birds to live under a blanket so that I can have a few hours of peace, so I'm asking you for your help!

So far I've been covering them up if they're being annoying, 5 minutes of silence is rewarded with the removal of the blanket. Another 5 minutes of silence is rewarded with some out of cage playtime. If they start being loud again after I remove the blanket I just put it back and start over. This has not yielded any obvious results so far.

What am I doing wrong? Is there maybe something that's missing in my cockatiels' life? maybe theres some secret technique to avoid this behavior? Any advice is welcome at this point, I'm getting desperate )':


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think they may be hormonal. They either want each other or want you as a potential mate. It is really hard when they are like this, because their screaming just wont stop. You've been doing a good thing by ignoring them and rewarding good behavior, but you might need a little extra help.

Here is a link on hormone control that you might want to read over:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

Right now I would start putting them to be earlier and make sure they get 12 to 14 hours of uninterrupted sleep and it's nice and dark in the room. You should do this for at least a week to see if it helps control their hormones at all.

If none of the things in the link work, you might want to invest in Releaves. It helps manage parrot hormones, but it is a little expensive for the jar you get so I would try the techniques in the link first.
http://www.exoticdvm.com/releaves


----------



## binkieandbowie (Aug 26, 2012)

I see, so hormones?? I will take a look into the document and start making some changes 
Thanks for the advice! I also heard that letting them take lots of baths is detrimental to their hormone levels - they will pretty much rush to sit in their water bowls every day as soon I change their drinking water. Then they sit there for some time singing a happy little chirping song (which is a nice change from the squawking ). The bowls are only really big enough for them to dip their feet in and wet a little bit of their belly in it... Apart from that i let them splash about in bigger containers of water when theyre out of their cage if they ask for it. Should I do something to reduce this? If so, what?
It makes me sad to think that I might have to cut down their bath time, they really seem to love it...
Either way, any further advice is more than welcome!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I don't think the baths with help or hurt their hormones, I think they just like the water. Though someones hormonal birds do want to sit in their water or food dishes because it's almost like a nest. But if they have been doing it for that long I don't think they see it as a nesting area. It just may not be sanitary for them to always be in there, otherwise it's fine. :lol:

If they sound like this though with the water dish maybe you should take it away (also don't pet a 'tiel on the back area it triggers their hormones):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrZiexvA2NY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-xNmOHaPZY

Besides Releaves there is Avicalm. I'm using Releaves right now and have for a few days to manage my own 'tiels hormones. I'll update on if it works later. 
http://www.wingedvictorys.com/store/avitech-avicalm-bird-calming-supplement-4oz.html


----------



## binkieandbowie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there! I just wanted to update you - binkie and Bowie are much less annoying these days. They don't kick up a ruckus in the morning if the previous night I cover their cage and block out all the light. They've also been squawking less, and when they do they are not near as persistent as they used to be. I think they're finally picking up on the concept of 'no silence=no reward'  I'm very glad I did not have to resort to hormone relief products - although always an option when worst comes to worst, if one can use more natural methods of alleviating problems they are obviously preferred. The biggest difference was definitely the 12 hours of uninterrupted sleep - they even seem to be in a better, more cuddly mood lately!

Anyways thank you ever so much for the advice, I'm glad that this community exists and that it is so full of people full of ideas and cockatiel knowledge, ready to help out those who need it


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It's so nice to hear a success story.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem, I'm glad that they responded to the hormone reduction techniques! 

Everyone is constantly learning new things about Cockatiels, that's the great thing about bird forums. So you are constantly updating yourself on the best care for your 'tiel. So post lots of questions if you have any. It makes us all better birdy parents!!


----------

